# A breeding Topic of my own, FINALLY!



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Alright. The breeding conditions for this pair is messed up this time. I had this pair breeding regularly in a 75gallon of their own at 80F.
Then I dropped the temp to 73-74F A MONTH AGO. So for the past month there has been:
NO FEEDING
NO WATER CHANGE
NO TOPPING OFF WATER OF TANK

Then 4days ago I fed them some scallops. Not heavily, just as a normal feeding.
Then 2 days later, BOOM! I got eggs again. Damnit.
I've had these 3pairs for almost a year now and have never had the time to growout fry.
But seeing as I will soon be moving into a Condo I wish to partake in the raising of my fry atleast once before I am forced to sell them before moving.

Tank/Filtration etc:
1x 75g standard BARE BOTTOM
1x Hydro Sponge V
1x Hydro Sponge IV
2x 100watt heaters
1x 35gph super-tiny powerhead (just threw it in there...)

Here are the readings the day after eggs were laid:
0.0ppm Ammonia
0.0ppm Nitrites
10-15ppm Nitrates
Low range pH 7.2pH 
High range pH 7.4-7.6pH
74F temperature for the past month (WTF? they bred in such low temp? guess the feeding after one month triggered it)

Srry about the crappy pics. cell phone..

Notice in the pic of the 75gallon. It lost over 30% water due to evaporation. No topping of was done.
I culled over 50% of the eggs due to the enormous amount and have the rest in a temp 10gallon. They will be there until they are free-swimming and yolk-free.
I will update as necessary.
Thank you for reading.

Here's a crappy vid of the eggs and some fry.


----------



## RICARDO (Jul 3, 2006)

GOOD LUCK CONGRATS HOPE YOU HAVE A HIGH SERVIVOR RATE I STILL HAVE 20 OUT OF 60 I SAVED WHEN THEY WERE SWIMMING ALREADY THEY WERE BORN ON THE 1ST OF 08 PICS ARE TWO WEEKS OLD THEY GROW FAST FEED HIKARIS FIRST BITES THEY LOVE IT AND BABY BRIME SHRIMP HOPE YOULL ENJOY TO SEE THEM GROW YOU HAVE ALOT!!!!!!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

RICARDO said:


> GOOD LUCK CONGRATS HOPE YOU HAVE A HIGH SERVIVOR RATE I STILL HAVE 20 OUT OF 60 I SAVED WHEN THEY WERE SWIMMING ALREADY THEY WERE BORN ON THE 1ST OF 08 PICS ARE TWO WEEKS OLD THEY GROW FAST FEED HIKARIS FIRST BITES THEY LOVE IT AND BABY BRIME SHRIMP HOPE YOULL ENJOY TO SEE THEM GROW YOU HAVE ALOT!!!!!!


Thank you Ricardo. I had more than twice as many eggs but I was sure I could not handle that many. So I had to destroy a few.








Yes, I do hope they growout nicely.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

You've got 3 breeding pairs and never grew out the eggs? Finally time eh? Well, good luck man, I'm here for you if you need some help along the way. When are you planning on moving into a condo?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

StryfeMP said:


> You've got 3 breeding pairs and never grew out the eggs? Finally time eh? Well, good luck man, I'm here for you if you need some help along the way. When are you planning on moving into a condo?


Yeah, I know its weird. I originally bought these three breeding pairs in hopes of starting a huge breeding program. Then Life kicked me in the rear and I've only had time to watch/feed/water change my P's once every few days. So growing out fry was out of the question. That was almost a year ago!
I'm going to move into a condo soon. No real set date as the sale of the house has not been finalized. I'm guessing that I have ~2-3months.
Thanks. I will hit you up if I need anything.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Here are some more crappy phone pics for DAY 3. Plus another crappy quality video. srry.








Easily I can say there are 250+ in there. Hopefully most of them survive and I'll have the room to growout all of them!









Some fry runnin 'round and a lot more just chillin'.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice, I'm pretty sure that there's a lot more than 250 in that clutch of eggs. I'd say probably 750+!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

StryfeMP said:


> Very nice, I'm pretty sure that there's a lot more than 250 in that clutch of eggs. I'd say probably 750+!


Really, you think?
Wow, seeing as I've culled half the eggs already, means that she layed 1000+ eggs!

Looking to nab one of them breeding awards like you've got there. I'm a way off, but I'll get there.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

the_skdster said:


> Very nice, I'm pretty sure that there's a lot more than 250 in that clutch of eggs. I'd say probably 750+!


Really, you think?
Wow, seeing as I've culled half the eggs already, means that she layed 1000+ eggs!

Looking to nab one of them breeding awards like you've got there. I'm a way off, but I'll get there. 
[/quote]
I'm sure you've got what it takes. Reds can lay anywhere from 500 to 3000 eggs, depending on their size of course but we're definitely way off when we try and take a gander at how many eggs are there each time. Just read up on the requirements of the Breeding Award, I believe you've got to take care and grow out at least one fish from your clutch for 2 months and have pictures to prove it. I think that's how it goes.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

StryfeMP said:


> Very nice, I'm pretty sure that there's a lot more than 250 in that clutch of eggs. I'd say probably 750+!


Really, you think?
Wow, seeing as I've culled half the eggs already, means that she layed 1000+ eggs!

Looking to nab one of them breeding awards like you've got there. I'm a way off, but I'll get there. 
[/quote]
I'm sure you've got what it takes. Reds can lay anywhere from 500 to 3000 eggs, depending on their size of course but we're definitely way off when we try and take a gander at how many eggs are there each time. Just read up on the requirements of the Breeding Award, I believe you've got to take care and grow out at least one fish from your clutch for 2 months and have pictures to prove it. I think that's how it goes.
[/quote]
Hopefully I'll still be living here when I get the award.








Wait, I just have to growout the fry to 2 months, right? So If I just keep a few in a 10gallon if I move earlier... yup. That'd work.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Haha, yea, that would work wouldn't it? lol. Don't forget to take pictures and keep track of the dates. You're going to have to send all that info in to claim the award.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

StryfeMP said:


> Haha, yea, that would work wouldn't it? lol. Don't forget to take pictures and keep track of the dates. You're going to have to send all that info in to claim the award.


I keep forgetting to take pics when I feed or water change.
I'll take some right now.









I have a death rate of about ~4 fry daily far. Not bad, yes?
I use a wide plastic scraper every morning to wipe the bottom of the tank of food/dead/poop. Suck the wad of gunk out using some airline tubing. So My Nitrates are steady.
Doing 20% water changes every morning after the scraping.
Feeding live BBs and decapsulated BBs 3-4 times a day.

Srry again about the bad phone pics.









*DAY 9*


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cool keep us updated.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

You got a good routine going there. What is that plastic thing around the heaters base? Whats it for?


----------

